# Porta-Bote



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

Has anyone heard of this portable boat if so let me know how good or bad it is. www.porta-bote.com 
porta-bote


----------



## Kozlow (Oct 25, 2002)

I was curious about this here boat so I requested some info on It from them. Quite expensive I thought about $1500.00 with out the extra's and I think that was the bottom of the line. Im a little worried when I see the pic's of guy's standing up in It fishing. Thought I would give you the skinny on the prices of them in case you still wanted to get their info pack sent to you.
No testimonials from me sorry.  
T<------>Lines 
Kozlow


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

My neighbor has one he takes with him when he takes his RV on a trip. Very flat and compact. He said it handles a trolling motor quite well.

One problem - Not really a flat bottom boat for us guys who like to stand up to fly fish or cast.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

i have fished in one and sandcrab is correct. it just a little unstable when you are standing up to fish. but you can stand up in it. i would not recommend two people standing up at the same time though. that may be its only shortcoming. 

a buddy of mine by his own one by his admission, he is a frugal sob. but he bought it when his wife refused to help him get his aluminum boat off the boat of his tent trailer. he needed something he could manage alone. 

we have fished in it[ no. ca. lakes] about a dozen times. and frankly i can not critize it. it is light, so one person and manage it and very little power is required to navigate it. since it folds, it transports [tie it to the roof] and stores real easily. we have never had a problem.
just my 0.02


----------



## bigmanindc (Mar 13, 2003)

$1,500 is quite expensive because I was at a boat show where I first saaw this boat last weekend and I was quoted a price of $1,200 for the 12 footer and that would include the oars. So if you are to get this boat I would go to a boat show and negotiate with the rep there.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

i had the same experience when the boat show came to balto. the rep at the show said he could let the 12ft go for about $1,000. IMHO it is a good value, "jus got to kno its limitations"


----------



## CajunBass (Feb 11, 2003)

That just seems awful expensive for a 12 foot boat. I would think you could buy a 12 foot jon boat or a V hull, trailer and a good trolling motor/battery for 1200 to 1500 dollars. (Especially if you look for a used one.)You can throw in a 5 HP B&S outboard for not much more. I suppose the convience of being able to just throw it on top of a camper is worth something, Or if you don't want to have to fool with a trailer.


----------

